# Housing Sunfish and Cichlids together?



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

Can it be done? Cichlids are Acei, labs, Maingano and one lone male Saulosi, and the odd-girl out, a giant danio.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

sunfish will tolerate a warm tank for a very long time, but they really do need a cool down period for long term health... is this a permanent thing or just a passing interest to have some suniies in a tank?


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

If I do keep sunfish, it would be a permanent thing. I was thinking, tho, of ordering something like pumpkin seed or something similar. I don't want the type that get 9 inches LOL My tank is a 125 gal, so I can handle the larger size, but I've heard the larger males get more aggressive than a red devil, so I'm trying to avoid that.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

ordering sunfish? aren't they in just about every clean pond around where you are at?

If this is for a Native tank then no, I would not mix Sunnies in with Africans.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I've kept them with Central American cichlids on many occasions, but my tanks that house big centrals are not heated... I'd say I'm siding with #6 on this one...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Agree with the last three...not a good mix for your current stocking. In some states they are not legal to keep in the aquarium.


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

Yes, they are all over the place around here, but I didn't want to catch them wild and introduce parasites to my current fish.

I'll just avoid them, then.


----------

